# iPod Shuffle non reconnu



## JazzDrummer (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Shuffle pour en faire cadeau à ma femme (je suppose que c'est la dernière génération...).
Je l'ai branché sur mon iMac ce matin (dernière génération).
L'iPod n'apparait ni à l'écran ni sur iTunes (dernière version).
J'ai redémarré l'ordi, bidouillé le ON/OFF du Shuffle, rien n'y fait.
Ça risque d'être difficile d'y charger des musiques.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me tuyauter? Je lui en serais infiniment reconnaissant.


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2012)

Est-ce qu'il charge déjà ?


----------

